# 100 litre 3v electric brewery build



## Thefatdoghead

Been wanting to build a 3v for quiet a while now. Finally getting around to doing so.
I'm building a 3v 50amp full electric brewery.
I'll be using a BCS controller to control the process and going to automate as much of the process as possible for ease and repeatability.

The 50 amp panel from ebrew supply is on its way. Full diy 4 x 5500w elements with the BCS 462.

The build is still in its infancy so id really appreciate any info or suggestions on parts and system configuration.

I also have the 3x 114 litre ss kettles.

Cheers


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Has anyone been using the new 50 litre per min mag pumps from keg king? 
How are they? Are they quiet?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Aaand that explains the name. 
More Building to come


----------



## Mardoo

Sounds really cool. You'll need frizzier head than mine for good advice though. I wish I had a 50A circuit. If we get another 2 years on our lease I'll install a 36A one, hopefully.


----------



## Tex083

Very nice kettles mate. Good luck with the build. 
4x elements, wow that's going to be a lot of power. 2 in HLT and 2 in BK?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Tex083 said:


> Very nice kettles mate. Good luck with the build.
> 4x elements, wow that's going to be a lot of power. 2 in HLT and 2 in BK?



Yeah mate. The idea is to get up to temp as fast as possible to lessen brewday time.
Should have no trouble boiling with 1 element once up to temp.


----------



## Pagey

What elements are you using and how are you fitting them?


----------



## Moad

I've got a build thread in the diy section for a similar build.

What coil are you using? I assume herms?

The bcs is fantastic and money well spent, are you going to use actuated valves? I've got some 1/2" valves to sell if you are.

I went a 170 pot and can Carefully push out 130L, I think you will struggle to get 100L if your kettle is <130. You could make it concentrated and dilute when pitching to squeeze more out.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Pagey said:


> What elements are you using and how are you fitting them?



I'm using the 5500 watt ripple stainless elements from ebrew supply. They sell a kit to fit them with a weldless fitting and a junction box.
I would prefer to go with the triclamp ebrew has but I don't have a tig welder.
I can weld ss tig pretty good and am thinking of going all fully welded once I have a proper workshop setup. Until then ill use weldless.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Moad said:


> I've got a build thread in the diy section for a similar build.
> 
> What coil are you using? I assume herms?
> 
> The bcs is fantastic and money well spent, are you going to use actuated valves? I've got some 1/2" valves to sell if you are.
> 
> I went a 170 pot and can Carefully push out 130L, I think you will struggle to get 100L if your kettle is <130. You could make it concentrated and dilute when pitching to squeeze more out.



I've done 100 litres in the 30 gal ss kettles no worries. 
It's a tight squeeze but I get 105 litres after boil. 
Probably struggle with a 90min boil.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Moad said:


> I've got a build thread in the diy section for a similar build.
> 
> What coil are you using? I assume herms?
> 
> The bcs is fantastic and money well spent, are you going to use actuated valves? I've got some 1/2" valves to sell if you are.
> 
> I went a 170 pot and can Carefully push out 130L, I think you will struggle to get 100L if your kettle is <130. You could make it concentrated and dilute when pitching to squeeze more out.



Yes I got a herms coil for HLT.

I'm not sure how automated to go just yet. Still trying to decide. 
Are your valves dc ball valves? I would need about 10 to 12 valves for the system.


----------



## Moad

Thefatdoghead said:


> Yes I got a herms coil for HLT.
> 
> I'm not sure how automated to go just yet. Still trying to decide.
> Are your valves dc ball valves? I would need about 10 to 12 valves for the system.




Yep DC, I have a transformer in my control panel for the valves...they are 12VDC. 

I have a couple of 3 way valves in my setup which has reduced the total count, I have 7 from memory (3 x 3-way)


----------



## Crusty

Thefatdoghead said:


> Yes I got a herms coil for HLT.
> 
> I'm not sure how automated to go just yet. Still trying to decide.
> Are your valves dc ball valves? I would need about 10 to 12 valves for the system.



I'm following your build as I'm doing something similar.
I've got the 30A control panel from The Electric Brewery that utilizes 3 x pid controllers & a separate timer. Amp & Volt meters for an extra bit of wank factor, not essential but it looks good.
It's a little less automated than my old Rims pid but has the advantage of power selectable input in manual mode. Much better for controlling my boiling power percentage. Like you, I'm going with 5500w elements but only 1 in the HLT & 1 in the boil kettle. I'm using the Auberins SYL-2352 pid's for the build. The ebrew supply website looks good.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Moad said:


> Yep DC, I have a transformer in my control panel for the valves...they are 12VDC.
> 
> I have a couple of 3 way valves in my setup which has reduced the total count, I have 7 from memory (3 x 3-way)



Yeah ok. I'm definitely going to have 3 way ball valves.
I'm half thinking just to go manual and then add automation if I want. 
Get the system working and learn the ropes with the BCS, then decide how far I want to go.
Thing is, I only really want automation for repeatability and would be nice not having to throw valves etc.
Talking to a few guys on homebrew talk, it's looking quiet difficult to be able to fly sparge automatically. 
I really want volumes and gravity to be always accurate. I also want efficiency high and a 3 to 4 hour brewday with a simple clean up.
Sounds like a pipe dream now but I'm in deep and I really want to get it done. Might take a while though.


----------



## husky

FYI you can get 3 way hygienic valves if you fork out some more $$. I have a couple for a current build and was impressed with how well the seal and easy they are to clean. Search plug cock valves on Geordi's site. They only have a manual option though
Interested to see how far you take the automation as I have had the same thoughts on previous builds but always reverted back to basic automation of temps, flows and timers only.


----------



## malt junkie

The only fully automated BCS home rig I've seen was JonW on HBT his second iteration actually uses two BCS (the second BCS runs the CIP process and fermenters). But reducing valve numbers by using three ways should get you across the line just using the one BCS.(he ran out of outputs)


----------



## husky

malt junkie said:


> The only fully automated BCS home rig I've seen was JonW on HBT his second iteration actually uses two BCS (the second BCS runs the CIP process and fermenters). But reducing valve numbers by using three ways should get you across the line just using the one BCS.(he ran out of outputs)


Nice link, I see now what you were talking about with getting extra air to the KK burners! After some testing last week I was going to try simply open up the inlet slots a bit firs but loosk like they were designed as low pressure and KK sell them as med/high pressure so gonna need more air as we saw at the case swap.


----------



## malt junkie

husky said:


> Nice link, I see now what you were talking about with getting extra air to the KK burners! After some testing last week I was going to try simply open up the inlet slots a bit firs but loosk like they were designed as low pressure and KK sell them as med/high pressure so gonna need more air as we saw at the case swap.


Did the research, this fan should get the job done and local, use a trim pot or similar to control fan speed.


----------



## Moad

You can automate the sparge using a blichmann sparge arm and a float switch in the HLT and/or BK to end the process. That's my plan I just haven't gotten around to it.

Once I do that I'll have automated from dough in to running into fermenters. I haven't bothered yet and not sure I will to be honest.

i can open up my bcs access for you to take a look at if you like. Will just disconnect everything so you can't burn the brewery down


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Got most of the kit today. Was well packaged.
Missing a few parts for the 7 segment displays but everything looks to be there.


----------



## husky

Hrs or fun right there!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Back plate out and some main components in position.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

husky said:


> Hrs or fun right there!



Yeah mate. I'm going to take my time and enjoy the shit out of it [emoji4]


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Got a bit done this arvo. About 3 hours so far on the wiring. 
Most of the time has been spent trying to work out all the schematics.
Because all the schematics are in 110 volt, I've had to get Ryan from ebrew to send me through some 220v schematics.
Only thing is there are no labels and quiet a few mistakes. Understandable from a busy upcoming business. 

Ryan has gotten back to me pretty fast (within a day) for most questions so far. I would say I'm about half way through the panel. 1 more solid day and I think I'll knock it over.
Just waiting on a power supply and an outlet for the bcs WiFi and pump power supply. 

Beer is a centennial pale ale with brown malt. Love it.


----------



## Mardoo

Off topic - what did the brown malt bring to the pale? Did you get much roast? Biscuit?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Mardoo said:


> Off topic - what did the brown malt bring to the pale? Did you get much roast? Biscuit?



Yeah I get a real nice bread crust toasty flavour from it. I like that with a bit of hops.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Getting there.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Cable porn and some panel photos


----------



## Thefatdoghead

The whole system is pretty straight forward but id like to simplify it a heap. 
Might have to talk to Ryan and work on another way. 
It really is so fun but it all the messages because of wrong info and schematics


----------



## pcqypcqy

Thefatdoghead said:


> Got most of the kit today. Was well packaged.
> Missing a few parts for the 7 segment displays but everything looks to be there.



Where did you order from? Looks to be a good package of goodies right there.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

pcqypcqy said:


> Where did you order from? Looks to be a good package of goodies right there.



ebrewsupply.com

Us based. I could have saved a grand or so going through ebay etc but it was just so easy getting all the parts in one place.
The service has been great so far.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Door is almost there. Got the back plate in. 
Bit of a mess but there is a bit in it.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

**** boys. She's getting there. 
Just doing little by little when the kids aren't hanging off my leg.

Got the main power and elements cabled up and sorted the huge main power plug.

Door is on and just about to run all the control cables for the bcs in the door.

Waiting on a few xlr chassis for the float switches that were missed in the order.

Still have to tidy all the cables up once ive run them all.

After that itll be the dry run.

Once the panel is done its onto the mechanical side.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Almost finished. Need some more 18 gauge or .8mm2 cable for the LED's.
The 7 segment displays look shit hot I recon.
Can't wait to fire it up!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Sussing out the elements over a beer. 
Need a 33mm punch for the element to fit into the kettles.


----------



## Tony121

Looking good mate, nice work so far


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Tony121 said:


> Looking good mate, nice work so far



Thanks mate. I've never done this much electrical before but enjoying it. 
Hope I can tidy up the cables enough to look neat n tidy. 

Still waiting on a few parts they missed to fully complete it but ill continue on doing the 16mm2 twin cable and 63amp rcd in the house. 

Still plenty to do.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

I need a 32.5 or 1" 1/4 hole punch.
Green shed has carbide hole saws but it's $80 for the 32mm. 
Only need to do 3 holes!


----------



## Zorco

I've got a new 32mm one here which I'll never use. If it suits I'll get it in the post to ya tomorrow morning. Or if you're not in a hurry I'll leave it with Steve from hoppy days for when you collect your grain.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Zorco said:


> I've got a new 32mm one here which I'll never use. If it suits I'll get it in the post to ya tomorrow morning. Or if you're not in a hurry I'll leave it with Steve from hoppy days for when you collect your grain.
> 
> View attachment 108191



Absolute champion! What can I give you for it mate? 
I can't just take it off you.
But yes please, if you could leave it at Steve's that would be great.
Thanks very much.


----------



## Zorco

All good man, enjoying the build thread.

Great project


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Zorco said:


> All good man, enjoying the build thread.
> 
> Great project



To kind mate. How about a couple of bags of hops off Steve? 
More than happy to do that mate.


----------



## Zorco

Steve's already helping me out with a few things and anything in addition would persuade him to unnatural acts... I'm open minded but if you've seen the man that is Steve then you'll know that I'm good just as is.

Maybe a beer from your first brewery brew mate! That would be cool.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Zorco said:


> Steve's already helping me out with a few things and anything in addition would persuade him to unnatural acts... I'm open minded but if you've seen the man that is Steve then you'll know that I'm good just as is.
> 
> Maybe a beer from your first brewery brew mate! That would be cool.



Haha righto good point.
You might want a beer from the second brew, the first may not work out lol.

Watching the footy tonight but did a bit yesterday. Finished off the 7 segment displays and started to tidy up the cables.
Everything buy the temp probes and float switches has been ran.

I'll pick up the 63 amp 2 pole rcd on Monday. Also get the 16mm2 twin n earth and run it to the garage.

Run into an issue. The 3 phase power socket and plug I was going to use only go to 50 amps. 

I need at least 53 amps. Have to look into that.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Did a bit of tidying up. Going to run the cable in the roof tomorrow and out the 63a rcd in if I'm feeling keen.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Right. Got the 63a rcd and 16mm cable. That shit is big. It's going to be a bitch running that down the wall.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

All done. No person was hurt or injured in these photos. 
Sent a few pics to lecy mates and they approve [emoji5]


----------



## Zorco

Geez that's beefy cable. Time to jiggy up electrical pixies.

Photo looks ok, but what size cable is upstream? What is the size and curve of the upstream breaker as well?

Man, don't worry bout dem Q's. You'll have it under control


----------



## 2cranky

Thefatdoghead said:


> Did a bit of tidying up. Going to run the cable in the roof tomorrow and out the 63a rcd in if I'm feeling keen.


Sparky porn!
Awesome job mate.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

2cranky said:


> Sparky porn!
> Awesome job mate.


Thanks man. I've enjoyed it. 
I think I would have run the cables in a different way on the door but they didn't send me anywhere near enough of some cables. I actually had to buy a heap more but couldn't get the same colors. 
Anyway I just hope she starts up with no problems. Should be all good.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Zorco said:


> Geez that's beefy cable. Time to jiggy up electrical pixies.
> 
> Photo looks ok, but what size cable is upstream? What is the size and curve of the upstream breaker as well?
> 
> Man, don't worry bout dem Q's. You'll have it under control


The main house rcd is 80amps with a 16mm2 cable cominging in.
If that fails there is a fuse from house to power lines basically.
Then I've connected the new 62amp rcd to the suboard in picture. I could have got away with 10mm2 cable but I just went with 16mm2 to be sure. 
Then in the brew panel there is another 63amp rcd so I have a good amount of protection discrimination there. 
I just need to check the ma on each rcd to see what will trip first.


----------



## Zorco

yup, I knew it...

He has the knack.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Zorco said:


> yup, I knew it...
> 
> He has the knack.


I'm trying to find a 60amp receptacle so I can plug the thing in and get it up and running. 
Proving to be difficult to find anything under $250.
Might just have to hard wire it in with an on off switch or something


----------



## husky

Thefatdoghead said:


> I'm trying to find a 60amp receptacle so I can plug the thing in and get it up and running.
> Proving to be difficult to find anything under $250.
> Might just have to hard wire it in with an on off switch or something



I have been told that anything over 50A "should" be hard wired. Have you seen a plug and socket that will do the 63A even for $250?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

husky said:


> I have been told that anything over 50A "should" be hard wired. Have you seen a plug and socket that will do the 63A even for $250?


Yeah up to 100 amps but most are from 250 to 600 bucks.

You can just use 3 phase plug and receptacle as well but they are also expensive.

I'm thinking of just going with this though.


----------



## 2cranky

You need to get some trade pricing


----------



## Thefatdoghead

2cranky said:


> You need to get some trade pricing


I'm asking my mate. See what he can get.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Panel is done. Just waiting for the xlr s still for 2 float switches and all the sare ones for future temp probes for the glycole system.
I'll be running 2 Ss brewtech unitanks eventually.

Also started on the elements. The braided Polly was a bitch to get on and a couple were to bloody short. Fucked me off but oh well.


----------



## Zorco

Epic


----------



## Mr B

Thats a nice box you have there


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Zorco said:


> Epic


As long as she brewes good beer and I can repeat it ill be very happy. 
I got the holesaw man. 
Thanks so much. I'll let you know how I go and document how I do it. 
Drilling a hole sounds trivial but in a stainless pot there is a little more to think about. 
I mean I can't clamp it how I would like and I would prefer to use a drill press. I'll just use my Makita 18volt steadied by legs I would say lol.
Pretty dodgey for me being a fitter but ive been a marine engineer for 14 years now and ive become a bit of a "get it done however you can" type of bloke. 

See how we go. I got the kids until tomorrow so ill probably get into drilling Monday. 

The Helles I brewed a while back has come very good.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Mr B said:


> Thats a nice box you have there


Why thank you. I'll give it a good rub soon [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pcqypcqy

Thefatdoghead said:


> I'll just use my Makita 18volt steadied by legs I would say lol.



You mean there's another way?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

I finally got the xlrs to completely finish the control panel.
I'm at work for another 4 weeks so when I get back I'm planning on finishing the 3 vessels off. 
Then i just have to install the sub board for the power to the controller and get a table and I'll be ready to brew.


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

Control panel is done. Just needs a tidy up and dry run.
Need to setup the BCS for a first run.
Marked and drilled all the holes for HLT and boil kettle. 
Got the elements and float switches in. 
Waiting on some fittings to arrive for the plumbing. 
Next just need to find stainless box to make the frame.

Anyone on the sunny coast with a TIG welder ill be happy to rent for a week so I can weld the frame up?


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

Mash tun and temp probes done today. 
Also fitted half the 63 amp circuit breaker to the wall for the mains power to the control panel.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

It's alive! 

Tested all the contractors, emergency stop and relay board. 
Tplink is all up and running and bcs has power with both 7 segment displays reading "no data". 
So I'm trying to set the brewery up as a client through my home Wi-Fi with no luck. 
Keep trying is all I can do for now.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Thefatdoghead said:


> View attachment 110557



Braided cable sleeving in a wet area????


----------



## Thefatdoghead

It's just for looks really. They are only 5 volt probes and not going to be getting wet anyway. The probe end is fully sealed and the xlr' s in the control box are up out the way.


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

Man those 114 litre kettles look stumpy with the junction boxes on them. 
I need a bit of guidance with my modem seeing the BCS. 
I have set the BCS as a client on my belong modem and I'm using the BCS finder tool on embedded control concepts. 
Still no luck. I'm going to swap to my telstra nbn modem and see if I can sort it. 
Pretty much just need to make a frame, sort the BCS issue and do a bit of plumbing and wet test and ill be good to brew. 
I'm off to work for 5 weeks soon so it won't happen before then but it would be nice to get that bcs running so I could work the program at sea.


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

One more box of goodies and a bit of cutting and welding, should be looking like a brewery.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

'Tis a thing of beauty


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

Did a bit of assembly on the HLT. 
Getting closer to brewday!


----------



## fdsaasdf

Looking fantastic! Out of interest what is the fitting you've used for mounting your probe in the 1/2" fitting, and where did you get it?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

fdsaasdf said:


> Looking fantastic! Out of interest what is the fitting you've used for mounting your probe in the 1/2" fitting, and where did you get it?


https://ebrewsupply.com/collections...-compression-x-1-2-mnpt-bored-through-fitting


----------



## fdsaasdf

Thefatdoghead said:


> https://ebrewsupply.com/collections...-compression-x-1-2-mnpt-bored-through-fitting


Thanks very much for that, I had not realised it was a 1/4" into 1/2". I might pick up a couple myself!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

No worries. Sure you could get them on eBay cheap


----------



## Thefatdoghead

BCS is finally up and running. All probes are working. What a **** around that was.
Ended up with a long Ethernet cable connected straight into the BCS from my home router so I could find the BCS ip address with the finder tool.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Built a brew stand this arvo. Had some 50 x 50 laying around so used that. 

Still trying to decide how to mount the control panel.

It weights as much as the stand itself so won't be any good to have it joined to the stand. 

My skin has that welding flash burn smell lol.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Still have to add the shelf which will strengthen the frame as well. 
There will be well over 200kg on the stand when she is going. 
More so if I'm boiling and mashing for a double batch.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Also got some other goodies for the system.

I'll use the large sight glass for viewing mash return and for yeast harvesting. 

The other device is for inline oxygenation. It's an ss brewtech kit.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Bench is just about done. Just need to seal it and then I'll start plumbing.
I'm going to mount the panel on the wall. Make a big shadow board at the same time.


----------



## Moad

I had that issue with bcs too although mine runs on an Ethernet to wifi bridge.

Is it all on the same subnet? I assume it would use some kind of discovery type protocol like dhcp with a broadcast so will need to be on the same broadcast domain (subnet). 

I havent fixed the wireless bridge on mine yet, ended up just cabling it in.


----------



## Moad

If you want to open it up to outside set a static ip on your bcs, make sure all network devices are on the same ip range and then just forward port 80 from your wan to the bcs. 

Not sure of your network or proficiency sorry if you’ve tried the basics


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Moad said:


> If you want to open it up to outside set a static ip on your bcs, make sure all network devices are on the same ip range and then just forward port 80 from your wan to the bcs.
> 
> Not sure of your network or proficiency sorry if you’ve tried the basics


It's all going thanks mate. Trick was i had to connect the bcs to my modem so I could use the finder app to get the ip.

From there just made the BCS static and made a ip for it on my home router. 

Thanks anyway. I'm trying to work out how to program a brew in now.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Gave it some cabothane clear coat. Hope itll be good with the heat from the pots.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ id be placing something metal between the pot and timber, it will got very hot at 100c for 90mins and after a few runs its will be ruined. 

Checker plate or actual steel, i cant believe you have used wood to be honest.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ ^ id be placing something metal between the pot and timber, it will got very hot at 100c for 90mins and after a few runs its will be ruined.
> 
> Checker plate or actual steel, i cant believe you have used wood to be honest.


Lol 100c of radiant heat is **** all. I'm just worried about the clear coat sticking to the pot.
I will eventually cover the timber with stainless sheet though.


----------



## Moad

Sorry I missed a page! Something strange with Mac tables I glad you posted that and it’s not just me.

If you need a hand or want to look at my setup let me know I’d be happy to help


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Moad said:


> Sorry I missed a page! Something strange with Mac tables I glad you posted that and it’s not just me.
> 
> If you need a hand or want to look at my setup let me know I’d be happy to help


Thanks mate. I just can't get my head around how to run the exit state.

Have you got any info that explains it easier than embedded control concepts? 
I know what they are getting at but why would you have like 3 exit states on one state? 
So I can have the temp probe exit that state and then also have the push button to do it? 

Also could I see your setup for a simple step mash and moving through to boil? 

Thanks


----------



## Moad

You might want 2 exit states as a failsafe. For example If you set the MT probe to control HLT elements during strike heating you would set an exit state on your MT probe for strike temp and a second exit state of 90 or so on your HLT probe to avoid it boiling. Or if you had float switches in your HLT and MT you might say for the sparge turn the HLT pump off when MT is full OR when HLT is empty.

I don’t use the above examples but just off the top of my head that’s one reason. I’ll turn the bcs on tomorrow night and open it up for you to have a look if you like? I’ll just have to disconnect elements and pumps!


----------



## spog

Thefatdoghead said:


> Lol 100c of radiant heat is **** all. I'm just worried about the clear coat sticking to the pot.
> I will eventually cover the timber with stainless sheet though.



A few pieces of ally checker plate from the big green shed should do the job.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

spog said:


> A few pieces of ally checker plate from the big green shed should do the job.


I've seen some cork just under the pot used as well.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Moad said:


> You might want 2 exit states as a failsafe. For example If you set the MT probe to control HLT elements during strike heating you would set an exit state on your MT probe for strike temp and a second exit state of 90 or so on your HLT probe to avoid it boiling. Or if you had float switches in your HLT and MT you might say for the sparge turn the HLT pump off when MT is full OR when HLT is empty.
> 
> I don’t use the above examples but just off the top of my head that’s one reason. I’ll turn the bcs on tomorrow night and open it up for you to have a look if you like? I’ll just have to disconnect elements and pumps!


Right ok. Yeah that would be great. Have you set it up on the web as well?


----------



## pcqypcqy

Thefatdoghead said:


> I've seen some cork just under the pot used as well.



If you're going stainless sheet over it anyway, the domestic regs for splashbacks around stove tops is just some FC sheet with stainless sheet over. If you did that, you'd be absolutely pissing it in. FC sheet costs nothing, just liquid nail it to your plywood and then cover with stainless as you were going to. I think the FC sheet needed to be 6mm or something like that.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

pcqypcqy said:


> If you're going stainless sheet over it anyway, the domestic regs for splashbacks around stove tops is just some FC sheet with stainless sheet over. If you did that, you'd be absolutely pissing it in. FC sheet costs nothing, just liquid nail it to your plywood and then cover with stainless as you were going to. I think the FC sheet needed to be 6mm or something like that.


I will do that. Just wanted the stand like it is to set everything up and do the plumbing etc 
I was also just going to do the wet run in the timber.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Almost getting excited. Just did a bit of plumbing with what I had to see what I needed to order.

I'm loving the sight glass. I've decided to remove the float switches for now. 
One was faulty and so im just going to put the thermistors in where they were for now.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Put up a shadow board to mount the panel today.


----------



## malt junkie

so that house swap is happening when your finished right, I mean I will mop up (most of) the drool here before you move in!


----------



## Zorco

seconded.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

She's up!


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Dan Pratt

Looks good!! Whats the plan for ventilation?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Dan Pratt said:


> Looks good!! Whats the plan for ventilation?


Don't need it. Plenty of breeze comes through.
I've been brewing in this space several times and just isn't an issue.


----------



## Dan Pratt

???? Dont need it. 

100lt system with, at a guess 12% boil off for 90mins is 12lts of moisture that you relying on a breeze to remove. 

I think youre underestimating the importance of removing the moisture. But lets not get bogged down on it when you are so close to brew day.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Dan Pratt said:


> ???? Dont need it.
> 
> 100lt system with, at a guess 12% boil off for 90mins is 12lts of moisture that you relying on a breeze to remove.
> 
> I think youre underestimating the importance of removing the moisture. But lets not get bogged down on it when you are so close to brew day.


Yeah i thought it would be an issue as well. 
I've done about 5 x 80 litre brews and 2 or 3 100 litre brews with my old system. 
I even had 120 litres going for 1.5 hours and no issue at all. 
Pretty close to the beach and it just flows away.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Got a hold of these. 15mm compression to 1/2" bsp. 

I'll be getting the stainless counterflow chiller from cheeky peak and the wort in and out is a 15mm tube.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Fitted GPO's for the pumps. 
All up and running. 
Just sorting the dodgey mess on the wall circuit breaker.
It was just a temp to get the panel going.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Back to work on the 27th. Can I get a brew down before then? 
I'll smash a bit tonight but I'm kinda thinking as I'm going so it takes me longer. 
Just couldn't be fucked planning shit lol.


----------



## Benn

Well done on a top notch build FDH, keep the progress reports coming mate


----------



## malt junkie

Keep going mate, I have similar brew length aspirations (not all electric sadly) really enjoyed your work so far. If you work hard a Pressure ferment is well drinkable @ day6


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

Right. Now just main power. Finish programming the bcs step mash and do a wet run with water. Oh and make some hoses.


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

Ok now to get drunk and order more shit online [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tony121

Don’t know what to say...

Brilliant, well done!


----------



## luggy

Looking good mate, nearly there


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

Main power done and cleaner. 
Got 110 litres in the hlt. No leaks!

2 elements 11000 watts max looks like close to 2 deg per min. Pretty stoked with that.

Just running the best cleaner through as well. Brewman brewery wash aka BBW.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Just timed it. 1.5 min for 2 degrees


----------



## Thefatdoghead

So stoked! Wet run completed! 
I can see a few tweeks here and there but I'm very happy with the system.

Now just to finish the brew program. Then ill run it and just have everything unplugged. 
Go through the motions see what happens. 
It's pretty cool starting pumps and elements from your phone. Feels gooooood [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## spog

Now that is a nice setup, really nice.
Top job.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

So I think I might be in the running for the most stealth brewery on the sunny coast. 
Even when I had the brau I would have that noisy arse March piece of shit pump going.
Expensive noisy gutless piece of shit.
For sale, one March pump......


----------



## Thefatdoghead

So with water (No malt etc) I've got a 1.1 or 1.2 degree difference from HLT to mash.
Also the mash keeps up the whole way woth the HLT.
So that rules out having a small heat exchanger now. Just pump more kj 's in and she's all good.
This will be a fast and very pleasant brewday once it's going.


----------



## Thefatdoghead




----------



## Thefatdoghead

Terrible narrating but the gear looks good.


----------



## mofox1

Thefatdoghead said:


> So I think I might be in the running for the most stealth brewery on the sunny coast.
> Even when I had the brau I would have that noisy arse March piece of shit pump going.
> Expensive noisy gutless piece of shit.
> For sale, one March pump......


They the keg king ones? Very under-rated pump. Cheap, powerful & quiet. If they came standard with the stainless heads they wouldn't cop the flak they do. There is now a bigger 3/4" version out too.

Which, by the way, a small additional investment in those stainless heads may save a lot of future pain. I had a threaded nozzle break off in a ball valve during a cleaning run (not the brew, thank goodness).


----------



## Hermies

Thefatdoghead said:


> Built a brew stand this arvo. Had some 50 x 50 laying around so used that.
> 
> Still trying to decide how to mount the control panel.
> 
> It weights as much as the stand itself so won't be any good to have it joined to the stand.
> 
> My skin has that welding flash burn smell lol.
> 
> View attachment 110991


Nice job on the stand love the 45* angle cuts . When I built my brew stand I just butt welded would have loved the 45* angle cuts it looks so much more professional . However having it butt welded meant that I could use the openings at the ends of the tubing which worked out well for I had a peice of angle iron that slid perfectly into the end of the tubing and bolted my control panel to the angle iron and now it is fully removable .


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Hermies said:


> Nice job on the stand love the 45* angle cuts . When I built my brew stand I just butt welded would have loved the 45* angle cuts it looks so much more professional . However having it butt welded meant that I could use the openings at the ends of the tubing which worked out well for I had a peice of angle iron that slid perfectly into the end of the tubing and bolted my control panel to the angle iron and now it is fully removable .


It was tricky welding such this gal with an old stick welder. 
My panel is about 20 to 30kg so it wasn't going to work having it attached to the stand. 
Also the panel has to be in that location because of the 63amp 240v power. 
Once I've got the bcs sussed out I don't really have to use the panel. Just turn it on and run the brewday from tablet or phone.


----------



## Lethaldog

Looks like an awesome setup, if only I had the money, skill, equipment, patients etc etc oh well guess I’ll just have to keep drooling over everyone else’s shiny stuff [emoji25]


----------



## Zorco

best build thread


----------



## Thefatdoghead

7 segment displays up and running. 
Really stoked they look so flash.
May add a third and 4th later.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

All good so far. Still mashing.


----------



## pat_00

The sight glass is for checking the clarity of the wort? Does the brewtech recirc manifold stay on top of the wort by itself or does it sink in?


----------



## mofox1

Thefatdoghead said:


> All good so far. Still mashing.
> 
> View attachment 111209
> View attachment 111210
> View attachment 111211
> View attachment 111212
> View attachment 111213


Oh yeah!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

One of the reasons I went to this system to be able to move clear wort into the kettle.


----------



## DazGore

That looks ******* awesome, you must be happy so far.
Has it been a pretty stress free brewday?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

DazGore said:


> That looks ******* awesome, you must be happy so far.
> Has it been a pretty stress free brewday?


Yeah it has actually. I had a snooze for the first 45 min mash lol.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Sent from my SM-G930F using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Fly sparging. Never done it before. See how we go. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## DazGore

How did you go with the Sparging? You need about a inch if wort above the grain, and adjust the speed of the transfer to brew kettle such that it is the same as the sparge water coming in. Good luck. I'm jealous of your setup. Obviously you work hard and have earnt it. [emoji106][emoji482][emoji481]


----------



## DazGore

Lovely Brite wort.


----------



## Judanero

Epic build mate! Looks great and should knock out some nice consistent batches.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Well done, a cracking, proper set up.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Got spot on volume and efficiency some how.
Easiest brewday I've ever had. 
Cleaning was a breeze and no lifting. 

Really happy with the sparge manifold and the ss falsey. 
No grain at all got pat it.


----------



## DazGore

What did you brew? Yeast?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

DazGore said:


> What did you brew? Yeast?


Brewed a golden ale with all centennial. I've got some bry-97. Never used it so I'll give it a try.
Usually gone with liquid yeasts but I've been wanting to see how this dry stuff goes.


----------



## DazGore

Nice. What Brewhouse efficiency did you end up with? 
Do you also have a SSBrewtech fermenter?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

DazGore said:


> Nice. What Brewhouse efficiency did you end up with?
> Do you also have a SSBrewtech fermenter?


I got about 80%, I have to double check with beersmith. I usually just go off mash eff. 
Yes ill be putting 65L into the ss brewtech chronicle. 
Can't wait to get a Ss uni tank.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Awesome day, congrats on the first beer, impressive build.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Dan Pratt said:


> Awesome day, congrats on the first beer, impressive build.


Thanks mate. Looking forward to brewing again. 
Such a pleasure to use this system. How fast it heats up and the BCS control. 

The mash temp was pretty much keeping up with the HLT temp which surprised me. 
Mash temp followed the HLT by about 1 degree so there wasn't much waiting after ramping from 36 ( mash in) to 65. 

I have a water flow meter coming. I plan to set that and have water go from meter through HLT coil and straight into mash. 
Will be very accurate with volumes then.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Cool as. Did you underlet the water for the mash in?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Dan Pratt said:


> Cool as. Did you underlet the water for the mash in?


Yeah I did. No dough balls at all.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

About to put the first brew on the new system to bed.


----------



## CJW

Thefatdoghead said:


> I have a water flow meter coming. I plan to set that and have water go from meter through HLT coil and straight into mash.


Do you have a link for the flow meter?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

CJW said:


> Do you have a link for the flow meter?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/141006219931


----------



## Thefatdoghead

First brew on the new system put to bed. All up to the yeast now.
I've got some more building to do with the brewery so I'll keep updating as I'm going.
Probably won't be for a couple of months because I'm due back to work next weekend. 

The work I want to complete will be the counterflow chiller and oxygenation kit.
Flow controller from link above.

Stainless top for the stand.

3 way valves for brewery.

Way way down the track I'm planning a uni tank or two and glycole or ice bank system controlled from the BCS and able to read from sea at work.

Be nice to link in one of those digital specific gravity readers so I can read remotely too.

That's a while down the track.

Thanks everyone for the interest and kind comments.

Happy brewing [emoji4] [emoji5] [emoji4]


----------



## DazGore

So do you need anyone to look after your brewery, I mean house, whilst you are away?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

DazGore said:


> So do you need anyone to look after your brewery, I mean house, whilst you are away?


BCS will be doing that for me lol


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Water flow control kit and oxygen flow control meter rocked up today. 
T minus 4 days till i fly to join a ship in Singapore. 
Can I build it? **** yes I can.


----------



## The Judge

Where'd you get the element housings from??

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/attachments/20170915_191524-jpg.108367/


----------



## Thefatdoghead

I got them in the whole kit from ebrew supply. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## josho_28

Hey mate. Awesome build! I aspire to have something similar one day. Just wondering about your SS Brewtech kettles. Curious to know if you researched any other brands before you pulled the trigger on those and reasons why you chose them if you did? Thanks mate


----------



## Thefatdoghead

josho_28 said:


> Hey mate. Awesome build! I aspire to have something similar one day. Just wondering about your SS Brewtech kettles. Curious to know if you researched any other brands before you pulled the trigger on those and reasons why you chose them if you did? Thanks mate


I already had 1 Ss kettle and really liked it. 
I wanted to keep them all the same for aesthetics. Also really liked the fals bottom for the mash tun Ss does and the volume markings. 

Lids can be hung on the handles which have nice silicon grips on them.

Just really good gear.


----------



## pat_00

Are the pumps the 25w Kegking jobbies or the 65w ones? I'm building a similar size setup and was thinking I might need the larger pumps.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

pat_00 said:


> Are the pumps the 25w Kegking jobbies or the 65w ones? I'm building a similar size setup and was thinking I might need the larger pumps.


The smaller pumps. 
I wanted to go for the larger 65w for whirlpool and cleaning but the smaller seems to be working out well for the first brew.
I might go for a third pump in the 65w so I can clean thr mash while im whirlpooling/chilling


----------



## Thefatdoghead

I just had to post the first beer on the new electric system here.
Man, all centennial ale and it's a cracker.
Been crashed for 2 days so still hazy from hops.
Really nice beer. Really happy I've even got a drinker for the first run, and a ripper at that. 
Centennial has always been up there as one of my favorite hops but I'm calling it my official fav next to fuggle and zcheck saaz.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Moving on. The beer is great. 
Still loving the Ss oxygen kit too.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

The last 2 beers I've brewed, an ipa at 1.075 and a wheat at 1.052, have fermented in 4 days to final and had full calculated attenuation. 
I'm putting it down to this oxygen kit. Wish I bought this year's ago.


----------



## Moad

awesome job mate, I take it you got the programming sorted?

Sorry I never got back to you, been very busy this year with a second addition to the clan, finishing my mba and trying to maintain work and social life! haven’t been around the forum much lately but pm me if you did want to compare notes on the Bcs. I’ve got 3x3 ways and 3x2 way valves in my setup.


----------



## Bendymann

D


Thefatdoghead said:


> So I think I might be in the running for the most stealth brewery on the sunny coast.
> Even when I had the brau I would have that noisy arse March piece of shit pump going.
> Expensive noisy gutless piece of shit.
> For sale, one March pump......


Did you end up selling your march pump?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

About the 6th brew with the hop stopper. No whirlpool. Just drain straight after boil finishes and crystal clear wort into the fermentor.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

That hop stopper looks great. Wonder if it could be fitted to the guten pump inlet.....


----------



## Thefatdoghead

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> That hop stopper looks great. Wonder if it could be fitted to the guten pump inlet.....


Not sure but, I highly recommend the hop stopper.


----------

